# Scared of kids and growled at one



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I would probably talk to a trainer or behavior specialist for some suggestions. Sounds like possibly she was hurt or abused by a child at one time. Good luck and thank you for rescuing Dickens.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

A growl means the dog is uncertain. Did you consider she growls when she sees kids because she has no history with them? Years ago, I took my first golden to a behaviorist before I had kids, because she did something around a child that scared me. He recommended doing exactly what you did... letting kids interact with her by throwing and retrieving, not letting the kids get up in her face... she lived with my 2 kids until she died and never snapped at them!

I got the pick puppy from my 2009 litter returned to me in March. She was living at the breeding kennel where her dad lives from 2 months to 8 1/2 months of age when she came to me. I know she was not abused, but she learned little of life's lessons being in a kennel in an isolated area. She was afraid of paper bags crinkling and I know she wasn't abused with a paper bag. The list goes on, but after living in my house for almost 9 months... attending soccer and lacrosse games and just living a life with experiences, she is so much better. You should get help from a behaviorist... and make sure you do not inadvertently reinforce her fearful behavior by petting her and reassuring her when she behaves that way.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My brother's dog Blue is leery of kids as well, due to never being exposed to them as a pup. We've kept him out of the way of kids in uncontrolled settings ie, him off leash at parks or going past schools, etc and are exposing him to kids in a definite controlled setting. I used Halloween as a chance for him to see kids by having him on leash next to me, but not letting him get close enough to the kids that he felt threatened (or to hurt one). I had a bowl of his kibble and everytime a kid came to the door and he reacted appropriately, not growling but just looking, he got a mouthful of kibble. By the end of the night, he had gone from hackles up and growling/barking, to sitting and being just a little cautious.

We've also worked on building up Blue's confidence in other areas. He's a very low-confident dog and is nervous in new places/areas or around strangers. Blue's been in an agility class for the last 6 weeks and has made leaps and bounds! Just overall, he's become much more brave and confident and it's showing outside the agility class. Last week he approached someone when out on a walk and got pets without being nervous. I think anything you can do to build up her confidence and self-assurance (and trust in you) in areas away from kids will eventually help her learn how to deal WITH kids. In the meantime, make sure she's always under control and you're aware of kids popping up out of the blue.

We had a scary incident last summer when my mom and brother were walking Ranger and Blue down to a cafe. They were sitting outside it when 2 kids came out of nowhere, screaming and running. They literally THREW themselves at Ranger...thank GOD he was the closest dog. He didn't even see them coming before they were all over him but he's amazing with kids. He startled, then settled down and let them pet him. Blue, on the other side of the table, was going ballistic. Barking and growling and snarling at them. If Blue had been on the other side of the table and the kids had gotten to him first, I have no doubt that Blue would have bitten one out of fear. My mom and brother stopped taking Blue out to places like that since they knew Blue was a liability at that point. To be fair to Blue, I think most dogs would have been surprised enough to snap/startle. The kids scared my mom so badly, she dropped her coffee all over herself. 

Look into classes and keep her away from kids at the moment. If you have kids you trust to behave properly and listen to you, you can have them toss cookies near her (not AT her) so she starts associating kids with good things...but that's only good if you can trust the kids!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I had a pretty shy golden (Danny). The most important thing you need to consider is that at 8 years old, your dog's attitude is pretty much set. You can get her to mellow with time and patience, but you will not have a therapy dog in the end. 

Danny went shy when he was 7 months. We are pretty sure it was tied in with his ordeal at the vet. Every time he was taken in to see "strangers", they were all pinching and stretching his legs. <- And this was despite him getting a ton of socialization as a puppy. Unfortunately, he was going through a fear stage when all the elbow and leg stuff happened, and he never really got over it. 

Something we did to help him out was we did not push him. We were always a step ahead of people coming up to say "hi", and we explained to them how they were supposed to approach him. A full face and fast approach was enough to terrify him. He never growled in his whole life, but he would try running away or hiding behind me. 

Get people to approach him slowly and stop a short distance away and encourage him to go to them. <- And it always helped that Danny's brother was a social butterfly and would go running up to anybody to have a party over them. Danny would not want to be left out, so he would quietly sneak up and permit people to touch him, as long as they were not too fast or pushy. And he had to check their hands first before they touched him. He had to make the first move. 

He did mellow with age and was making the first move towards people even before I had to say anything. Especially with kids whom he WORSHIPPED. It just took him a while before he got there. And sometimes with him, he was happiest watching them from a distance. If there were kids outside in the neighborhood, he would go to the edge of the property and sit or stand there and just watch them. 

As far as kids go - you need to take charge and tell them how to approach an uncertain dog. Your dog is probably OK, but if they go running at the next dog those kids might get bitten.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi 
My golden is also afraid of children and has growled more than once when they have approached him,especially head on. Trying to manage this behaviour will always be work in progress for us. He seldom likes any child to approach him (bar one whom he knows very well) he prefers older ,calmer kids that arent as excitable or noisy. 
My dog was exposed to kids as a pup and has no horrible history with them, he just prefers not to be around them. Im a teacher and, sometimes, I dont blame him lol
I havent any useful advice im afraid, i just wanted to let you know you're not alone.


----------



## carisay (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the thoughtful responses. Sounds like it's probably worth a meeting with a behavioralist. I always feel bad telling other people's kids how they should act around her, but I know it has to be my job to keep everyone comfortable and happy -- even if it means being bossy.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

carisay said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughtful responses. Sounds like it's probably worth a meeting with a behavioralist. I always feel bad telling other people's kids how they should act around her, but I know it has to be my job to keep everyone comfortable and happy -- even if it means being bossy.


You'll feel worse telling other kids' parents that you'll pay for the medical bill when the kids get too close and your dog snaps at them! You're absolutely right to be bossy about if/how you let kids approach your dog. Be sure to keep it up!

I second finding a qualified trainer or behaviorist who is well versed in positive reinforcement techniques. The last thing you want is someone telling you to punish her when she growls. It will look like a quick fix, but trust me, it's not really addressing the PROBLEM; only the symptom.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Too bad the parents of the kids who run up to a dog screaming and jumping around don't have enough sense to 'train' their kids how to behave. I taught my daughter to always approach an unfamiliar dog quietly and to ask whether she can pet it.


----------

